# Wow.....what a great bullpen



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2-0 on Thurs and blow the save in the 9th and again in the 10th inning.

3-2 tonight.....give up a leadoff homerun to tie the score.....then walk 3 guys in a row followed by a base hit. uke: uke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think they have rushed Nathan back too fast. Tommy John surgery is usually an 18 month ordeal until you are back to full strength.

Send him down for a rehab stint to get everything back in working order before they ruin his confidence completely.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Capps is replacing Joe Nathan as the Twins' closer. Nathan, has been inconsistent and will work in non-save situations.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Ken, your Twinksters will be fine. They have the best manager in baseball and once they get Morneau and Sideburns going, they will be back to winning. I still think they will fall short this year, though. KC is much improved and Detoilet might have the best pitching staff in the division (from ace to closer). I'm not buying the Indians fast start. I look for them to do what Baltimore just did by going on a long losing streak. Who knows about the White Sux???????????? They can be good, and they can be bad.

Please God, PLEASE, just don't let the Skankees or Roid Sux win it all. Anybody but them. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree.The Twins started out with a tough opening schedule.Plus most were on the road.And missing your numbers 2,3,4,and 5 hitters is killing them.Then throw in Nathan who isn't close to making it back.You could really tell that Morneau has lost a lot of weight.There starting pitchers have done pretty well.Tough to win when you pretty much have to pitch a shutout.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Recurvenator said:


> Ken, your Twinksters will be fine. They have the best manager in baseball and once they get Morneau and Sideburns going, they will be back to winning. I still think they will fall short this year, though. KC is much improved and Detoilet might have the best pitching staff in the division (from ace to closer). I'm not buying the Indians fast start. I look for them to do what Baltimore just did by going on a long losing streak. Who knows about the White Sux???????????? They can be good, and they can be bad.
> 
> Please God, PLEASE, just don't let the Skankees or Roid Sux win it all. Anybody but them. uke: uke: uke:


Oops, after watching the Rays come to town, you might be right Ken, the Twinkies do suck. Can't win the division every year, but hey, this fall you can watch Christian Ponder get his lights knocked out by Nick Fairley and Ndomunkung Suh. :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Twins spent way too much on Mauer, that contract will handicap the twins for years, we have a shortstop who was average at best when playing second base, we let two of our better relief pitchers go because we didn't have the money to sign them , it's going to be a LONG year I'm afraid,,,hope I'm wrong,,,but it doesn't look good


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

9man,

I don't think they spent too much on him.......his bat is worth it. I just think they need to get him out from behind the plate, that's gonna shorten his career.

What the hell happened to Twinkie pitching? Wow. I didn't think they would be this bad.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.....could be a long summer.Right now they have the lowest batting average and highest ERA in baseball....not a good combination. :eyeroll:

Looks like a big shakeup coming.Problem is their AAA team had the worst record in the league last year and so did their AA team.Not a lot of prospects down there.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Just don't understand some of their moves, I know Capps probably helped us last year but Ramos would sure look good behind the plate right now, Butera is a pretty solid defensive catcher, but he can't hit a lick(national league pitchers are hitting .130 and Butera is hitting .106,,,, ouch!!),I was never a Nic Punto fan, but boy do I wish he was playing SS for us now, I really think the next couple years could be pretty tough, and this left fielder we brought up, can't even remember his name, is he the best we have in the minors, if he is, we are really in trouble,,,,,just sucks because it is really hard to watch this brand of baseball,,,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Didn't need the bullpen last night.Liriano got some good defense behind him.After seeing all the talk about how this game could get the Twins going.....they failed to recognize that it took a shutout no-hitter to win it.Their offense is really crap after almost 30 games. uke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I hate the Twins....nowhere near as much as the Vikes, but at least I respect the Twins. The people I work with already this morning are :beer: "we're gonna turn the season around and win the division". Just two days ago they were asking for Gardy's head and talking about trading Morneau for prospects. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

The funny thing is, they may be right. Just awful fair weatherish about, but might be right. Just think about it, we all know Pavano is much better than what he has been. The same can easily be said about Morneau. Get Mauer healthy and in the lineup again, who knows. I honestly think Gardy is the best manager in baseball and there are still what? Around 135 games left. :lol: :lol: Lot's a lot of baseball.

I'm not convinced the Indians are as good as their record. The White Sucks are a bunch of head cases. The Tigers are proving me wrong (in a big way) about winning the division. And the Royals, though improved, do not have enough IMO.

Congrats to Liriano. Last night was a game his teamates will never forget, and Twinkie fans will cherish for years to come. Here's to Jim Joyce for not being there to screw it up. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The twins offense is pretty much non-existent, now Thome is on the DL, this season is starting like a season from HELL, but it was still exciting watching Liriano throw that no-hitter, gotta feel good for that guy, he has struggled this year,,,,maybe just maybe this is the spark they need to get going,, :beer: ,,


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> Here's to Jim Joyce for not being there to screw it up. :beer:


I bet that guy still has nightmares about that blown call,,,,,


----------

